# mirrors vs photographs!?



## Greenwich (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I introduced myself a while ago. I am wondering something...in your opinions, is it possible to recognize and connect with your face in the mirror but not in photographs? Does anyone else experience this weird dissociation?
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Absent (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello. For me this is the other way around. Through my dpd I have found mirrors intriguing. I find my image very unfamiliar, a strange alien ghost of a being. I know it is me but nothing else tells me it is. I notice that the frame of the mirror is less unreal. Photos are fascinating clues that I exist but the image is mine.... less direct than a reflection.[/i]


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

I experience it the other way around too, but everyone is different!


----------



## hazelnutdeb (Nov 26, 2008)

Yes! That is me. I often times, to the surprise of the observer, do not recognize myself in photos. This always sends a shiver through my body once I realize who it is. I have managed to pull it off as just not having my reading glasses on. In the mirror I do not have this same experience. Sometimes, I will look in the mirror and seem farther away than I really should be.

Thanks always good to hear someone is the same!


----------

